# How to get good pictures of your fish?



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I've tried sooo hard,but all my pics end up blury :/

To take a some-what decent picture


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Any really tetnical stuff may confuse me,as im only 12 ;-)
And yes...I DO have my parents permission to come on here


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You need a camera with at least 7 or 8 megapixels (MP). You'll need to set the camera to macro and with higher end cameras this makes the camera use a dimmer flash. For point and shoot cameras you'll need to set it to macro and then turn the flash off. It's tricky, but if you take several photos you're bound to get one good one.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Um,thanks 

As i said,I'm 12....soo its abit confusing,but i'll ask mum and dad to help me with that


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Make sure the glass is as clean as possible. Make sure the aquarium water is as clear as possible. 

Try playing with the settings on the camera. I found setting it to "Sports" or "Aquarium" on my camera works really well. If you dont know how to do this, ask your parents to set the camera to one of these settings for you.

Turn on the flash. Hold the camera either right up against the glass, or zoom in from across the room. If you dont get right up against the glass, or take a picture from across the room, the flash will make everything look white. The flash should help with the blurriness. 

Play around with different settings, distances, and lighting. You will eventually find what works best for your camera. Fish are difficult to take good pictures of. They move a lot and they are in water.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Thankyou 

I'll have to try that,and see what difference it makes to them


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I usually set my camera to macro, and put it right up against the glass. I use flash because my camera doesn't seem to be able to handle flash-less pictures without blurring them badly. 
Then I angle the camera either up or down so the flash does not directly hit the glass in front of the lens, and sometimes good pictures come out. It's definitely trial by error. You take 50 pictures and less than 10 come out decently.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How bad is that flash though for the fish?


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> How bad is that flash though for the fish?


That's what I was thinking...a sudden bright light lighting up the tank


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol we have a "nice camera" that does not take good pics! I cleaned everything and it did nothing. I now use our video camera. I still have troubles taking good pics.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I tried again this morning using a few technics mentioned on here,and they turned out A LITTLE better 

lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

One thing that helped me a little was keeping my hand still for 3 seconds after a took take the picture.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Try mounting it?


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

lol,i just take videos now....check out how better it turns out:

Click picture to start video


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

dont use fllash or any light coming from behind you(only have the aquarium light on) if you have on your camera a intelligent auto mode use it, i am also twelve and i get great picctures using intelligent auto


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's interesting that I never did look for an auto-aquarium setting on my D60. Standard 18-55 lens on it, 10mp DSLR camera. 

Will have to go look, I know I played with the settings before and put it on a tripod, but no matter what setting I got it on it seemed like the shutter speed was always too slow.


----------



## Lori (Feb 8, 2012)

I found if I was too close to the aquarium, I got blurry pictures. Mine seem to work best with the flash off. I also find that my daughters less expensive camera takes better pictures than mine!


----------

